# Bianchi Reparto Corsa Cross Bike



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I got this from the RBR classifieds. It was previously owned by a RBR formite that passed away. It looks as good as new. I have changed a few things already (wheelset and seat post), but still have a few things left to change.

1.) swap out the stem and bar (from black Deda/Ritchey to silver Nitto/3T) and
2.) swap out the Race Face Cadence crankset with an all silver Campy crankset 

Comments and suggestions welcome (especially from owners)


----------



## Caligula (Sep 17, 2007)

That looks splendid. The silver stem and chainset will make it look even better.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Sweet looking bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Commet: Really nice bike!

Suggestion: Sent it to me!


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

I think what you've got planned is all you need to do. Congrats. Was that Walrus' bike, just out of curiosity? If so, ride with reverence.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

minstrie said:


> I think what you've got planned is all you need to do. Congrats. Was that Walrus' bike, just out of curiosity? If so, ride with reverence.


This was Walrus' old bike... and I will.

It is weird getting a "used" bike that has what appears to be some BRAND NEW bits installed and instead of thinking "Sweet... it's got some new parts" I was saddened to think he never got a chance to break them in.

I got the Nitto Pearl stem and 3T bar put on last night and the older Record crankset I got from another formite came in today. So, I will have some fresh pictures in a day or two.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here she is all complete... 

The current build is: Record shifters (8 speed) and crankset; Chorus FD, RD, and BB; Campy Aero post; Nitto Pearl stem, 3T Forma bars; King headset

I have a second set of wheels with some 28c Ultra GatorSkins that I can swap out for the less than ideal riding surfaces, but I thought the Ventos would be fine for my normal routes. I also think they look pretty cool with the matching pink accents.


----------



## Pedal Wench (Jul 25, 2004)

I have the road bike version of this bike. Any ideas what model/year it would be? It looks identical, except the cable runs and brakes are for a road bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice.

Get celeste bar tape and it would be great !


----------

